# Anime and Manga - Anyone here?



## BloodMittens (Aug 18, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone here at all watched Anime, or read Manga. Doujins or anything? Lol. 

If so, name em off ;D I'm an avid manga reader, especially Shoujo (Girly Manga pretty much, fluff and love) but I also like Shonen (Action based manga or anime, guns, blood, dying, fun stuff, etc.)

Besides makeup this is one of my one true loves 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I absolute LOVE manga, anime not so much, since it's just mostly adaptations of manga, but still. I just finished Death Note, which was an awesome Shonen.

So how about anyone else? (^x^)

List of Shoujo Mangas:

Crimson Hero
Nana
Kaze Hikaru
Tsuki no Shippo
Hot Gimmick
Beauty is the Beast
+

Shonen: Not as much but:

Rurouni Kenshin
Death Note
a BIT of Naruto


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Aug 18, 2007)

I like more the dark sci-fi kind of stuff. Galerians, Elfen Lied, Serial Experiments Lain, and Neon Genesis Evangelion are my favorite series (I have all those series on dvd <3 ). I still love Sailor Moon... it was my first series of any show that I watched religiously. 

I don't read manga ._.  I like American comic books better. Astonishing X-Men is my favorite series right now (it's written by Joss Whedon, same guy who wrote Buffy and the movie Serenity). 
Black Widow: The Things They Say About Her, Black Widow: Homecoming, X-23, Emma Frost, and NYX are my favorite short runs (i.e. they aren't permanent like New X-Men or Astonishing X-Men are <although it's ending with issue 24 for Astonishing>).


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 18, 2007)

Awesome! I have to say Evangelion was a very very good series for it's short time. The movies somewhat confuse me, but I think that's why I like them so much.

I like some american comic books too, but mostly just the Thor series, mostly from Avengers times. I have a weird obsession with him 6(._.) Eheh.


----------



## astronaut (Aug 18, 2007)

I don't really like anime or anything but when I saw Shin Chan on adult swim, I fell in loooovvveee! I love this show haha! ASS DANCE!


----------



## CrouchingAfroHiddenPick (Aug 18, 2007)

A friend of mine turned me onto a anime series( and magna series) called Death Note!


----------



## xIxSkyDancerxIx (Aug 18, 2007)

Death Note is really good.. love it~ 

I watch and read manga/anime, but I can't stand to watch the english version because the voices sound really bad compared to the jap ones. lol.


----------



## Marielle001 (Aug 18, 2007)

I'm really into cartoons in general. My favorites tend to be American or European ones inspired by Asian/Japanese animation. For example, right now I looooove Avatar: The Last Airbender on Nick. I also like Oban Star-Racers, which is a French-Japanese collaboration. I find anime tends to have more filler than I like, but it could be I have seen the wrong ones (Inuyasha, Naruto).


----------



## CrouchingAfroHiddenPick (Aug 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xIxSkyDancerxIx* 

 
_Death Note is really good.. love it~ 

I watch and read manga/anime, but I can't stand to watch the english version because the voices sound really bad compared to the jap ones. lol._

 
 I've only seen the subtitled ones, I dind't know there was an English version. I heard it's coming to Adult Swim sometime next year.

I want to see the live action movie, I am dying to see how they pull Ryuk off.

 I bought my boyfriend a replica of the Death Note for Valentine's day this year, so far he hasn't written any names in it yet! LOL!!!


----------



## CrouchingAfroHiddenPick (Aug 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Marielle001* 

 
_I'm really into cartoons in general. My favorites tend to be American or European ones inspired by Asian/Japanese animation. For example, right now I looooove Avatar: The Last Airbender on Nick. I also like Oban Star-Racers, which is a French-Japanese collaboration. I find anime tends to have more filler than I like, but it could be I have seen the wrong ones (Inuyasha, Naruto)._

 
I love Avatar, I think it's one of the best cartoon out there right now! Can't wait for season three to start!


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CrouchingAfroHiddenPick* 

 
_A friend of mine turned me onto a anime series( and magna series) called Death Note!_

 
I love Death Note! It's awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hence the L. He's my fave.


And I agree about the english voiceovers. I can't stand dubs, I like the japanese voices... it's so much better that way.


----------



## Calhoune (Aug 18, 2007)

I don't really like the girly stuff... I'm more into shonen and gory ones.

My faves are, FLCL, Trigun, Naruto, One Piece, Elfen Lied, Cowboy Bebop, Full Metal Alchemist and Bleach. Of which I both watch the anime and read the manga. I like to both read and watch because... I dunno. If I see it and like it, I just have to read it.

I also read and watch guro anime and manga and I have to say it's my favourite genre. I'm weird. AND TENTACLE HENTAI FTW


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Calhoune* 

 
_I don't really like the girly stuff... I'm more into shonen and gory ones.

My faves are, FLCL, Trigun, Naruto, One Piece, Elfen Lied, Cowboy Bebop, Full Metal Alchemist and Bleach. Of which I both watch the anime and read the manga. I like to both read and watch because... I dunno. If I see it and like it, I just have to read it.

I also read and watch guro anime and manga and I have to say it's my favourite genre. I'm weird. AND TENTACLE HENTAI FTW_

 
ROFLcopter, oh lawd. I find tentacle hentai to be hilarious, I mean come on!

I never really got into Bleach, or Naruto. I'm not sure why 6(._.) Hmm. Shonens and me don't mix too well unless I really really like it, like Death Note and Kenshin.

Shoujo is fo' me @[email protected]


----------



## Calhoune (Aug 18, 2007)

Tentacles are the shiz.

I will like any manga aslong as it's not a "harem"-one. Like Negima and Love Hina.
I've never been a fan of yaoi either, I don't get it >.>


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Calhoune* 

 
_Tentacles are the shiz.

I will like any manga aslong as it's not a "harem"-one. Like Negima and Love Hina.
I've never been a fan of yaoi either, I don't get it >.>_

 
I find Yaoi hilarious too. It's like... just funny. Not sure why, it intrigues me. 

Love Hina sucks IMO. It just... never had that engaging of a story line.

Remember Tenchi? Or Outlaw Star?


----------



## Calhoune (Aug 18, 2007)

No I haven't really read or seen that much of the old school, "classic" anime and manga. I'm not new into it, but so far I just having a hard time keeping up with all the new stuff that I haven't had time to venture into the oldies.

Akira and Princess Mononoke is about as old as it gets lol


----------



## Marielle001 (Aug 18, 2007)

Quote:

  I love Avatar, I think it's one of the best cartoon out there right now! Can't wait for season three to start!  
 
Squee! Me too! I have all of the first two seasons on my computer (through totally legal means of course) and I've been watching those episodes to tide me over.


----------



## spectrolite (Aug 18, 2007)

I love manga and anime. I read the Naruto manga each week and have read Blade of the Immortal.

As for anime series and movies well I've watched so many but these are some of my faves:
- Naruto >_< Dattebayo!
- Record of the Loddoss war - my all time favorite fantasy series
- Bastard!
- Vampire Princess Miyu (original series)
- Fushigi Yuugi
- Card Captor Sakura (hehe, well i thought it was cute!)
- Berzerk
- Hellsing
- Cowboy Bebop
- Space Adventure Cobra
- Ninja Scroll
- Akira
- Afro Samurai
- Vampire Hunter D
- Neon Genesis Evangelion
- Battle Angel Alita
- Lupin
- Vision of Escaflowne
- Anything by Hayao Miyazaki (especially Howls Moving Castle <3)


----------



## mello (Aug 19, 2007)

Ahh. I used to be really into Anime and Manga. I should start reading mangas again.
I would love to get my hands on the whole chobits series. Or anything by Clamp, basically. I love it. Or Inuyasha.
The only other manga I've read was Comic Party. It was pretty funny


----------



## righteothen (Aug 19, 2007)

manga:
Trinity Blood (so much better in manga form.  The adaptation of the novels was *shrug*)
Berserk
Rurouni Kenshin
Dark Edge (hard to find)
Blade of the Immortal
Gunsmith Cats
Death Note (so good)
... there are more, but I'm not in front of my bookshelf

Anime:
Initial D
Berserk (times a million)
Rurouni Kenshin
Death Note
UC Gundam movies
Z Gundam
Gundam 0083
Claymore
Higurashi no Naku Koro ni
Higurashi no Naku Koro ni Kai
Nana
... like I said, there are others, but bookshelf or HD

Yeah, I'm the opposite.  I love shounen, and shoujo is not really my thing.  I have a couple I like, though.


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Calhoune* 

 
_No I haven't really read or seen that much of the old school, "classic" anime and manga. I'm not new into it, but so far I just having a hard time keeping up with all the new stuff that I haven't had time to venture into the oldies.

Akira and Princess Mononoke is about as old as it gets lol_

 
If you liked Mononoke, you might like Spirited Away, and if that's too girly esque, try Howl's Moving Castle, it's really good.


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_I love manga and anime. I read the Naruto manga each week and have read Blade of the Immortal.

As for anime series and movies well I've watched so many but these are some of my faves:
- Naruto >_< Dattebayo!
- Record of the Loddoss war - my all time favorite fantasy series
- Bastard!
- Vampire Princess Miyu (original series)
- Fushigi Yuugi
- Card Captor Sakura (hehe, well i thought it was cute!)
- Berzerk
- Hellsing
- Cowboy Bebop
- Space Adventure Cobra
- Ninja Scroll
- Akira
- Afro Samurai
- Vampire Hunter D
- Neon Genesis Evangelion
- Battle Angel Alita
- Lupin
- Vision of Escaflowne
- Anything by Hayao Miyazaki (especially Howls Moving Castle <3)_

 
I was actually really surprised when I like Howl's Moving Castle... at least as much as I thought I would. I went out and bought the book afterwards, and even though of course it's extremely different, they were both so good. 

And I forgot about Cardcaptor Sakura, leave it to CLAMP.


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Aug 19, 2007)

lol i used to love anime and manga, but i haven't watched it in years. my favorites used to be
Naruto
Trigun (I had such a big crush on Nicolas Wolfwood it's not even funny haha. Oh, hell I still think he's hot)
FLCL
Azumanga Daioh (yay randomness)
Cowboy Bebop
Bezerk

and some other ones, I can't remember all of them


----------



## Phantasy (Sep 9, 2007)

AHH! Manga & anime are totally the best things ever.

I don't really watch the anime shows, but moreso the movies- omgomg Hayao Miyazaki <333
I do own the Elfen Lied and Vision of Escaflowne series though.

Manga too...so farrr I have:

Princess Ai
DearS
Alichino
Chobits
Tarot Cafe
Petshop of Horrors
Under the Glass Moon
Doll
Bizenghast
Beautiful People


Yayyy!


----------



## Kiseki (Sep 9, 2007)

Anime and Manga have been obsessions of mine ever since I was little kid, I remember being 5 and crying my eyes out with Candy Candy (very old shoujo manga/anime), moving onto Saint Seiya and so on and so forth.

Having seen much of what's been listed here, my preferences are mainly shoujo and CLAMP and right now I'm watching Code Geass, NANA and Victorian Romance Emma. Manga, I'm reading Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicle and xxxHolic.


----------



## GLAMORandGORE (Jul 25, 2008)

aw man.
i got super excited when i saw this thread, but then saw the date.
:C
if anyone is still reading;

manga:
oh my godess!
no need for tenchi
ranma 1/2
lodoss war
i luv halloween
mars
wish
magic knight rayerth
xxxholic
ultra cute


anime:
(mostly movies :/)
howl's moving castle
spirited away
kiki's delivery service
princess mononoke
lodoss war
ranma 1/2


and if anyone knows, i used to read a manga that had a girl with a catsuit on and she wore ears...she was hella trampy looking, and i remember the book was pretty big.
any ideas of what this was?


----------



## MissDeViousDiVa (Jul 26, 2008)

awww ranma 1/2!!! That brings back such memories lol I ordered the first book from a bookstore but stopped after that because I started spending my cash on other stuff. I always wanted to get into oh my goddess! too. I luv halloween sounds good, I've never heard of it tho.

I wonder if the OP still posts here haha I just saw the date too. Her taste in anime is exactly like my friend's. She turned me onto a lot of Shoujo series.


----------



## BloodMittens (Jul 26, 2008)

Oh yeah. I'm still here


----------



## k.a.t (Jul 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_I love manga and anime. I read the Naruto manga each week and have read Blade of the Immortal.

As for anime series and movies well I've watched so many but these are some of my faves:
- Naruto >_< Dattebayo!
- Record of the Loddoss war - my all time favorite fantasy series
- Bastard!
- Vampire Princess Miyu (original series)
- Fushigi Yuugi
*- Card Captor Sakura (hehe, well i thought it was cute!)*
- Berzerk
- Hellsing
- Cowboy Bebop
- Space Adventure Cobra
- Ninja Scroll
- Akira
- Afro Samurai
- Vampire Hunter D
- Neon Genesis Evangelion
- Battle Angel Alita
- Lupin
- Vision of Escaflowne
- Anything by Hayao Miyazaki (especially Howls Moving Castle <3)_

 

Omg, i LOVE Sakura Cardcaptor! so cute! >.< Brings back memories *sniff*

Hmm, has anyone heard of knights of the zodiac? (or something like that) yeah i used to watch that when i was like 7 LOL


----------



## GLAMORandGORE (Jul 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissDeViousDiVa* 

 
_awww ranma 1/2!!! That brings back such memories lol I ordered the first book from a bookstore but stopped after that because I started spending my cash on other stuff. I always wanted to get into oh my goddess! too. I luv halloween sounds good, I've never heard of it tho.

I wonder if the OP still posts here haha I just saw the date too. Her taste in anime is exactly like my friend's. She turned me onto a lot of Shoujo series._

 
ranma 1/2 is AMAZING!
excpet there's like a billion of them, so probably a lot of your money would be going towards that if you wanted the whole collection.

oh my goddess! is hella good too.
it's really cute, and the art is really nice as well.

i luv halloween is craaazy!
i love it!
it's pretty much about these kids who are obsessed with halloween, and their adventures on halloween each year.
it's REALLY good.
i highly recommend it.
it's pretty gory though, idk if you're into that, but i am!


----------



## fashionate (Aug 3, 2008)

i've been reading mangas for so long but its been forever since ive read new stuff
i was a die hard fac of YuYu Hakusho, that manga was just plain awesomeness, and i was so in love with the main character
fushigi yuugi was my first love, and the anime made me cry so much, when Nuriko died... T__T
i loved anything by Yuu Watase, Ranma was also the shit back in the days, Alichino was also really good artisticaly speaking
i cant remember them all but those are the ones that really changed my life haha
now i'm only reading Nana and Death Note, damn those mangas are so good


----------



## fashionate (Aug 3, 2008)

and while in the subject of anime/manga, that obsession led me to japanese rock music, anyone listened to that? haha J-rock is what got me into makeup, crazy dudes wearing crazy makeup...oh god


----------



## missmonsterhigh (Jan 27, 2013)

I read cat street, vampire knight and fairy tale!


----------



## angelspice (Jan 27, 2013)

I used to love reading manga but now a days I have been busy. I used to read fruits basket, and vampire knight. I need to finish reading fruits basket because I collect the series. I stopped reading vampire knight because of the whole brother sister issue thing and kinda thought it waa getting boring. I still like to watch short romantic anime series. Now, I am just waiting for the new korra avatar series coming out in April.


----------



## gildedangel (Jan 27, 2013)

I purchased the FLCL Omnibus yesterday and I am going to start reading it tomorrow. I am also currently working on Fruits Basket.


----------



## Kaidan (Jan 27, 2013)

I like anime and still watch it, but not as much as I used to.  However, I stopped reading manga but it was because I got lazy.  

  	Some of my favorite anime are:

  	The Rose of Versailles
  	Dragonball/Z
  	Legend of The Galactic Heroes (if they ever had an OST it would be to die for)
  	Michiko to Hatchin
  	Daily Lives of High School Boys
  	Cromartie High
  	Neon Genesis Evangelion
  	JoJo's Bizarre Adventure
  	Cowboy Bebop
  	Any movie from Studio Ghibli and Satoshi Kon

  	I currently have Polar Bear Cafe, Mawaru Penguin Drum, JoJo's Bizarre Adventure, and Sakamichi no Apollon on rotation.


----------



## Kittily (Feb 10, 2013)

-Studio Ghibli movies: So amazing!
  	- Cardcaptor Sakura (both Anime and manga)
  	- Sailor Moon (Manga re-issues, and I can't wait for the new anime and merchandise! I love it so much)
  	- A bit of Death Note
  	- A lil of Vampire Knight too.

  	I used to love stuff like this, I will watch anime now if someone else is but if not I find it hard to focus. It's weird. I have all the time in the world for Sailor Moon though - I fell in love with that anime (dubbed) very young.


----------



## yakusoku (May 10, 2013)

its been so long since i've watched or read anything but i loved bleach!


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 10, 2013)

I'm not really into manga but I do love me some anime. Off the top of my head here are some of my favorites

  	Full Metal Alchemist
  	Trigun
  	Trinity Blood
  	High School of the Dead
  	Death Note
  	Hellsing
  	Soul Eater
  	Outlaw Star
  	Afro Samurai
  	Blood+
  	Witchblade
  	Darker Than Black
  	Black Butler
  	Rin: Daughters of Mnemosyne


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Aug 26, 2013)

So it's been a long time since I've gotten into anime again but now I have Netflix. I finished Soul Eater awhile back and really liked it!
  	And since being on Tumblr, Free! has been occupying my Wednesdays with well drawn nipple-less bodies. Group on boys on a swim team...hilarious and hot!






  	I caught a horror-mystery-thriller via Gogoanime called Another! It was on Anime Network on Demand ( I have Time Warner) and I could not wait for episodes to slowly filter on so I had to finish this short series in a two days. Beautiful, creepy, well animated just everything! It's about this group of students, who like students before them, have had to suffer dying one by one each month for someone unknown reason.

  	Also quite thrilled Netflix put Digimon season 1 and 2 up in English and Japanese! I'm living middle school all over again! And since checking the Digimon tag on Tumblr, I've discovered Digimon has really kept it's presence alive in Japan all these years! There have been so many seasons and movies!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Aug 27, 2013)

Haven't watched any of it yet but people are liking this anime called Attack on Titan/ Shingeki no Kyojin. I also want to pic up on Deadman Wonderland since CN cut it off before it got even more violent.


----------



## DarthChloe (Mar 16, 2014)

I LOVE anime and manga! I am a complete Otaku! I can't even name all the manga I have read or animes but Here's some of my favorites:
  Death Note
  Bleach
  Kuroshitsuji (Black Butler)
  K-ON!
  Ouran High school host club
  Eden of the east
  Clannad(cried so hard my mom came into my room asking me what was the matter)
  Fruits basket
  Sailor Moon( who can forget her?)
  Pokemon
  and sooooooooo much more! I read a lot of manga so here are some of my favorite series:
  Kitchen Princess ( I really wish they made this an anime)
  AOI house
  The Earl and the fairy
  Can't think of any more cuz I have read so many lol
  I am also an artist and I draw a lot of anime styled art!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 17, 2014)

Goat Goat Etc. said:


> Haven't watched any of it yet but people are liking this anime called Attack on Titan/ Shingeki no Kyojin. I also want to pic up on Deadman Wonderland since CN cut it off before it got even more violent.


  Attack on Titan is awesome!!! Lucky for you its currently on Netflix. I think you would also like Kill La Kill. That one you can watch on Hulu hours after the Japan stream.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jul 10, 2014)

Ah! I forgot this thread was here!

  Anyone want to keep up with the new season of Sailor Moon Crystal that just premiered a couple days ago!?





  It was pretty neat! Her transformation is cell-shaded!

  If you haven't seen it yet, go here. It's Subbed.

  And then can anyone else say they been watching the new season of Free! Eternal Summer? More hot guy friends put in situations where it seems like they're about to eat each other alive but don't? That Free?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 10, 2014)

Goat Goat Etc. said:


> Ah! I forgot this thread was here!
> 
> Anyone want to keep with the new season of Sailor Moon Crystal that just premiered a couple days ago!?
> 
> ...


  I totally snoozed on this....I love Sailor Moon.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jul 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I totally snoozed on this....I love Sailor Moon.


Me too! I haven't been keeping up with the news at all! And I just can't watch the older epi's like I used too. So it's awesome I can start fresh with this series!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 10, 2014)

Goat Goat Etc. said:


> Me too! I haven't been keeping up with the news at all! And I just can't watch the older epi's like I used too. So it's awesome I can start fresh with this series!


Does it come on a channel? Or just the internet for us


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jul 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Does it come on a channel? Or just the internet for us


We def have to use the internet. I linked the new epi in my last post though!  Luckily we're only behind by episode one lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 10, 2014)

Goat Goat Etc. said:


> We def have to use the internet. I linked the new epi in my last post though!  Luckily we're only behind by episode one lol


I saw that. Thank you. Lol that's good Id hate to be so far behind...just one epi is good though lol


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jul 10, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I saw that. Thank you. Lol that's good Id hate to be so far behind...just one epi is good though lol


I know! I was the entire series of Attack on Titan Behind! Not good.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 10, 2014)

Goat Goat Etc. said:


> I know! I was the entire series of Attack on Titan Behind! Not good.


I am trying to get my niece into sailor moon. She loves anime and manga everything. But wouldn't watch my old tapes of SM lol


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jul 10, 2014)

Let me see...I don't think I have been mentioning anything else I've been watching here actually.






  Princess Jellyfish- Essentially an ugly duck girl aided by the help of a cool and mega rich cross dresser who gradually brings out her talents and falls for her. It's a very girl positive anime that looks into the lives of girl otakus and how weird they feel about everything. Really doesn't follow the norm and I live for his every outfit!

  Death Note-Watched Death Note finally. Sometimes it could be so slow but the climax was everything. Quite a thriller but I don't think it's anything compared to Another.







  Another- School student discovers that upon coming to a new school he's suspected of being the cause of a curse that kills a student a day in his specific class room. Is he a ghost? Is this girl he's talking to a ghost? Great stuff.






  Saint Young Men - This will have a special place in my heart. Jesus and Buddha visit earth. Live as roomies and because they understand little of the context around them, it's comedy gold.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jul 11, 2014)

Wow! It's only two episodes in! Gore-filled and fluid animation!
  Check out Tokyo Ghoul! Funimation got another winner!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 11, 2014)

Goat Goat Etc. said:


> Let me see...I don't think I have been mentioning anything else I've been watching here actually.
> 
> Princess Jellyfish- Essentially an ugly duck girl aided by the help of a cool and mega rich cross dresser who gradually brings out her talents and falls for her. It's a very girl positive anime that looks into the lives of girl otakus and how weird they feel about everything. Really doesn't follow the norm and I live for his every outfit!  Death Note-Watched Death Note finally. Sometimes it could be so slow but the climax was everything. Quite a thriller but I don't think it's anything compared to Another.
> 
> ...





Goat Goat Etc. said:


> Wow! It's only two episodes in! Gore-filled and fluid animation! Check out Tokyo Ghoul! Funimation got another winner!


These all look great! Thanks for the suggestions


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jul 12, 2014)

I have no idea why I've been holding out on Kill la Kill but it is hilarious and the animation is just like FLCL! Alot of fan service which is kinda ..ugh.. but everything else makes up for it. Cinematography and use of graphics for titles is really smart. High school students are some how more powerful than adults at their school and in their town. School uniforms give people different ranks of super powers. A transfer student battles through a series of school club presidents to get to the school president, the ruler of an entire town. It's a unique concept --even when it's surrounding highschool lives like most animes do.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 13, 2014)

Told you, you will like Kill La Kill, also now currently on Netflix. I'm rewatching Death Note again because it's that good! Another was wonderfully creepy. I'll look in to Princess Jellyfish. Is that on Crunchyroll?


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jul 13, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Told you, you will like Kill La Kill, also now currently on Netflix. I'm rewatching Death Note again because it's that good! Another was wonderfully creepy. I'll look in to Princess Jellyfish. Is that on Crunchyroll?


Animesub.tv has it and so does Netflix! http://www.animesub.tv/watch/kuragehime-english-online/

  You're gonna love it!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jul 14, 2014)

Wow, finished Kill La Kill and it went somewhere I really was expecting. So many twists! It's a great anime though.
  Edit: I'm obsessed with Mako and how ridiculous she is! She is the perfect comic relief!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jul 14, 2014)

Can anyone tell me what DRAMAtical Murder is about? From the tumblr all I know is it is a Yaoi Computer game starring a blue haired boy who is having so much sex and maybe getting murdered in different ways. *shrugs* There's now an anime too.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 15, 2014)

Goat Goat Etc. said:


> Can anyone tell me what DRAMAtical Murder is about? From the tumblr all I know is it is a Yaoi Computer game starring *a blue haired boy who is having so much sex and maybe getting murdered in different ways*. *shrugs* There's now an anime too.


  LMFAO!!!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 15, 2014)

Goat Goat Etc. said:


> Can anyone tell me what DRAMAtical Murder is about? From the tumblr all I know is it is a Yaoi Computer game starring a blue haired boy who is having so much sex and maybe getting murdered in different ways. *shrugs* There's now an anime too.


  Apparently it's on Crunchyroll.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jul 15, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Apparently it's on Crunchyroll.


Good! I want to see some action! And not in a veiled ambiguous way like Free!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 15, 2014)

I finally got my niece to watch the new episode of Sailor moon. She liked it so much......she has agreed to watch all my old VHS tapes :evil:  Also she is so excited Pandora Hearts is available on that site @Goat Goat etc posted.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jul 15, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Also she is so excited Pandora Hearts is available on that site @Goat Goat etc posted.


Pandora Hearts sounds so familar...*looks up*


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 15, 2014)

Goat Goat Etc. said:


> Pandora Hearts sounds so familar...*looks up*


She has been so obsessed with that PH. She has been reading the books and watching clips of the episodes on youtube.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jul 15, 2014)

Well ok I'm not too familiar with Pandora Hearts, can you give me the gist Dolly Snow?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 15, 2014)

Goat Goat Etc. said:


> Well ok I'm not too familiar with Pandora Hearts, can you give me the gist Dolly Snow?


Alice in wonderland basically lol I don't know too much about it. But I know there is Alice, Oz, the chesire cat and a few other characters. Two people turn.into bunnies. The white and a black. Idk. All I know is her head is always buried in those books. And she screamed the house down when she saw epiaodes on that site lol.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 6, 2014)

Wow,  just searched Tumblr and France is totes into the anime game!

  They're making a 3D cartoon of a Toei Anime called Miraculous LadyBug. It's looks super neat! It's premeir this month!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 6, 2014)

I believe this is a production by Disney France called LoliRocks. It's like a magical girl tween show done in an anime style!


----------



## Kittily (Oct 30, 2014)

Goat Goat Etc. said:


> I believe this is a production by Disney France called LoliRocks. It's like a magical girl tween show done in an anime style!


  Oh gosh! This looks so cute!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jan 1, 2015)

So thanks to Netflix got Deadman Wonderland up and out of the way. Sincerely wish it was popular enough in Japan to have had continued.




  Magi. Loved all the genie related transformations.




  And I was quite taken back with how dark Madoka Magica is. The cover of the DVD reads like a really predictable shoujo magical girl anime but it derails right off the predictable track at episode 3. So worth watching!




  Started this sexy thing. Diabolik Lover. Vamps and a girl maybe being a tramp for them.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jan 25, 2015)

Totally sneaking in the Monster High Japan miniseries.




  It looks way better than the American animations. I don't understand why they have not been translated and put on the Monster High youtube channel.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jan 25, 2015)

Not pure anime but definately had anime animators for sure.
  Barbie and the Rockers. I can kinda see how this toppled Jem and the Holograms. The music is killing me.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Feb 5, 2015)

So I'm completely out of the loop, I didn't realize what RWBY was. Anyone an expert on it?


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Feb 10, 2015)

RWBY was thrown up on Netflix recently. It's impressive for what it is but it's kinda predictable at the same time. Unfortunately the low budget technology distracted me a lot. And how are you not gonna know Penny is a robot when she says stuff like "I'm combat ready?" Somethings in this series were cliched  and you have seen in animes before. It's still worth a watch but I don't really understand the fandom unless you are a teen or tween that really likes Hot Topic. I also did not like the lack of diversity of characters, everyone was lily white in season one, then they kinda introduced 3rd party characters in season two. But these dark skinned characters were visible toward the end of the season. I do have one good thing to say, the fight choreography was really good and the complexity of the plot did move at a good pace.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 10, 2015)

Goat Goat Etc. said:


> So thanks to Netflix got Deadman Wonderland up and out of the way. Sincerely wish it was popular enough in Japan to have had continued.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Added the top three to my list of need to watch. 
  My niece got me into Madoka Magica, really enjoy it.
  Also Sword Art online..have you seen it?


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Feb 10, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Never seen it, but I am interested.
> 
> Added the top three to my list of need to watch.
> My niece got me into Madoka Magica, really enjoy it.
> Also *Sword Art online.*.have you seen it?


  When I did have cable, it came on adult swim and the first epi did not hook me. Seemed like a rip of .Hack.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Feb 10, 2015)

Ladybug clip with English Voice acting!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 12, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I'm not really into manga but I do love me some anime. Off the top of my head here are some of my favorites  Full Metal Alchemist Trigun Trinity Blood High School of the Dead Death Note Hellsing Soul Eater Outlaw Star Afro Samurai Blood+ Witchblade Darker Than Black Black Butler Rin: Daughters of Mnemosyne


Loved Blood+ and I love Black Butler. I've started watching Full Metal Alchemist and have added Death Note to my list as well.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 12, 2015)

Goat Goat Etc. said:


> So I'm completely out of the loop, I didn't realize what RWBY was. Anyone an expert on it?


  Going to check this one out. Started to but I fell asleep. LOL that's what I get for watching at 3am after work. Oh BTW thanks for Princess Jellyfish! I enjoyed it. Can't wait to see more!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 12, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Make sure you watch Full Metal Alchemist Brotherhood as well.   I agree with Goat as well Deadman's Wonderland is an interesting one too. Not to mention Kill La Kill and Attack On Titan. It's two of the more popular ones out right now. I have to post another list of anime I've recently watched that I would reccommend.    Going to check this one out. Started to but I fell asleep. LOL that's what I get for watching at 3am after work. Oh BTW thanks for Princess Jellyfish! I enjoyed it. Can't wait to see more!


Will do! I'll find it and put it on my list


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 13, 2015)

I'm in the middle of watching the second episode of RWBY and I realized that the corgi is named Zwei. Cute tribute to Ein the Corgi from Cowboy Bebop.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 25, 2015)

Started watching Death Note yesterday and yeah....this show is the shiz!


----------



## chelsea1126 (Feb 25, 2015)

.


----------



## chelsea1126 (Feb 25, 2015)

Folloe


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 25, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Started watching Death Note yesterday and yeah....this show is the shiz!


  It's a long one but its very engaging. You are going to keep watching to find out what happens next. I loved it!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 25, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> It's a long one but its very engaging. You are going to keep watching to find out what happens next. I loved it!


I'm on episode 19 right now and loving every minute of it.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Mar 6, 2015)

Oh goodness, nothing but tears here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  You need to watch Wolf Children. It's about a young woman who becomes a single mother and has to struggle to raise her children who have the ability to transform into wolves at will.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Mar 9, 2015)

Wakfu. It's currently on Netflix. It's a Franime? French anime? It's made entirely on adobe flash and looks really great. The styling of the characters is cartoonish but sometimes the content of the show is grown, but that's France I guess. I finished season 1 today and I was really impressed. It's about a boy, Yugo, and his group of friends who discover Yugo is born from a dragon and has special life essence called Wakfu. There's an obsessive villain who can manipulate time who's taking Wakfu from a lot of people and creatures and creating havoc. It's cute, funny, and action packed I recommend it.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Mar 9, 2015)

Not an anime but it's a really cute and bizarre French 3D animation film called Jack and the Cuckoo Clock Heart. Jack is born on the coldest night on earth and consequently is given a heart made out of a clock. This heart is pretty fragile and he cannot touch his clock heart, be angered, or fall in love but then he falls in love. That sets off a series of moves to get to the girl he likes. It's a wonderful musical and pretty to look at.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Mar 9, 2015)

While I'm at it, maybe watch A Monster in Paris? It's like a watered down Phantom of the Opera/Beauty in the Beast thing it's okay but not great. I stuck around for "La Seine and I." It was super catchy!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (May 7, 2015)

Turn on the subtitles! OMG! I do not know how I have not heard of this anime until now. There are some many POC!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jun 26, 2015)

Technically it's not anime but after all the talk on Tumblr I had to catch up. I watched the first few episodes when I had cable and binge watched these last few days and I am caught up!

  I LOVE STEVEN UNIVERSE! I love that they have gotten in the habit of having songs too!

  My favorite fusions, besides Garnet, are Stevonnie and Opal!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jun 27, 2015)

Before I forget, I did binge watch Lagrange Rinne on Netflix. It pretty much sucked me in thanks to the opening theme for season 1. Super catchy! Overall I liked it because it revolved about girls, ancient mecha technology that could destroy the world _again_, and maintaining a friendship. It's 50% comical, 25% action, and 25% feels.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jul 10, 2015)

Not anime but a really awesome French animation from 98. I have been trying to find it forever on youtube but could never remember the title. It's about Kirikou, a young baby boy so intelligent and brave, he faces a powerful sorceress that has plaguing his village. He even finds out her big, bad secret. I personally would cosplay the sorceress if I could figure out how to overcome being topless.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 22, 2015)

These DC comic shorts savor of Steven Universe


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 22, 2015)

So saw gifs of Aikatsu floating around on tumblr and had to find out what it was about!



  It looked like Vocaloid a bit but turned out Bandai made a collectible card game and made a show based around it. So these junior high girls are passionate about being pop stars and go to a school for it but the draw is that they do their concerts in a digital setting and undergo a "magical girl" outfit change. They have fashion designers that make them these amazing dresses and outfits for performances and they're drool-worthy!  Also based on their special floaty auras the girls can do something called an "appeal" by themselves or between each other. Appeals are like special signature effects. I feel like cosplaying some of there characters would be so hard, their costumes are so intricate! It's super cute! Some of the songs have me hooked too, one of my favorites is Eternal Flickering Flame!


----------



## Alipark (Oct 15, 2015)

What is your most romantic manga which made you cry? I would like to watch some new ones


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Dec 26, 2015)

Alipark said:


> What is your most romantic manga which made you cry? I would like to watch some new ones


Probably Peach Girl.


----------



## toupeemoor (May 9, 2016)

I've read tons of manga and seen lots of anime. Some of my favorites are Ayashi no Ceres (Yuu Watase!), Rurouni Kenshin, Naruto, Detective Conan, Faster than a Kiss, Vision of Escaflowne, Ranma 1/2, Chobits, and more.
I always feel like I hit the jackpot whenever I find something with great art and superb story like Chobits and Ayashi no Ceres.


----------

